

Ask HN: Is Flattr.com a Ponzi scheme or good micropayment system? - roschdal

Is Flattr.com a Ponzi scheme, or a new and revolutionary social micropayment system for creating services on the web?<p>I recently signed up my website for Flattr.com, because I really loved the initial idea of Flattr. However, I've been thinking: Is Flattr.com really a Ponzi scheme?<p>Wikipedia: "A Ponzi scheme is a fraudulent investment  operation that pays returns to separate investors from their own money or money paid by subsequent investors, rather than from any actual profit earned." I'm not saying that Flattr is fraudulent, but is the Flattr system really sustainable?
======
wmf
I don't really see anything Ponzi-like about it. I will note, however, that
the similar Contenture system shut down soon after launching.
[http://techcrunch.com/2009/12/21/the-anti-ad-network-
content...](http://techcrunch.com/2009/12/21/the-anti-ad-network-contenture-
shuts-its-doors/)

------
roschdal
Relevant links:

<http://flattr.com/>

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flattr>

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ponzi_scheme>

